# Old town predator



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

What are everyone's thoughts on the new old town predator SOT kayak? How does this compare to other similar platforms like the coosa? I'm just curious because I might look into getting a different kayak next year.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Decent boat. Definitely not made for rivers.
Coosa is designed (the hull) SPECIFICALLY for rivers. This hull is WAY different, in the sense that it would be like comparing apples to oranges.
They are both sit on top kayaks. But that's where the similarities end.

And this is now the part that "Wow" jumps in and tells us how Old Town has invented the sit on top kayak, the high low seat, and whatever new features it has...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

How is the coosa in big open flat water? Is it slow? Track well? Just wondering what would be a better option for all around usage.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Coosa is made for rivers, so no, it doesn't track well on open water and it's definitely not fast.
There are a lot of good boats that do both flowing and flat water pretty well. That Predator has a massive front keel that would make it not very fun on rivers. It could do it, but there are many boats that can do both better.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Coosa is made for rivers, so no, it doesn't track well on open water and it's definitely not fast.
> There are a lot of good boats that do both flowing and flat water pretty well. That Predator has a massive front keel that would make it not very fun on rivers. It could do it, but there are many boats that can do both better.


You mind sharing some of those options so I can do some research?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just look for one that doesn't have as pronounced of a front keel...that pointy wedgy thing on the bottom front. The one on the OTP almost seems exaggerated, it is so big and almost flat like a blade. Compare that to a Jackson Cuda or Cruise hull which is more rounded out. 

That means the difference turning the front end between a JC and an OTP is like the difference between waving a closed fist through the water versus an open palm. Obviously, your fist is going to have much less surface area than your palm, so it will be easier to move against the resistance. Rivers involve a lot of turning. They also have currents which can catch a pronounced keel and whip the boat around. 

Conversely, that also means your front end on the OTP is going to be less likely to wobble back and forth with each paddle stoke; therefore, it will run more straight and true with less effort when paddling long distances on flat water. 

A lot of SOTS are a compromise of the two elements of tracking and maneuverability.

Oh yeah, big keels are also more likely to hang up on rocks and stuff.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Hold the phone!!!! I just saw they came out with a new version designed for "mixed water," the Predator MX....nice looking all-purpose boat!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol sooooo what are thoughts on that?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There are better boats out! 

What I cant figure out is why it took so long for OT get with the program like all the other manufactures? I look else where until they get some seasons in as they are so far behind with a lot of catching up to do but.... they prolly will not be as good as JK, Wildys or Feelfree for that matter.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's an interesting boat the mx, would need to see some reviews from someone I knew or paddle one myself first, hull doesn't look that bad, but looks heavy

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

$1200 & 68 pounds.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a lot more money then a Wildy 115 Ride or more than my Moken 12.5!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Same price and weight class as a Cuda or Coosa. It looks pretty sweet if you ask me and has some features the Jacksons don't, like the one-way scuppers and the fold away seat.

It's really a different class of boat from the Ride or Moken.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I really like how the platform is flat front to back with a grippy surface. I also like the replaceable rails so you don't have to drill or screw into the kayak itself for adding electronics and or rod holders. My kayak is a hefty 88lbs so 68 sounds good to me lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Might have to go see one if I can find one local. This past year two of my sot's have to be retired, cracks in the hull's, they get abuse from the rocks and low waters around here, I'm interested even though I have the coosa already, looking to get another sot for my son or to loan out to buddies or just change of pace for me

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Hold the phone!!!! I just saw they came out with a new version designed for "mixed water," the Predator MX....nice looking all-purpose boat!


The removable mounting plates, what a great idea that is.

But for the money, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a Coosa and I don't get the argument it doesn't do flat water well. If you have a good stroke and are smooth, it does fine. It has virtually no hull slap and the speed is there if you need it. I paddled the lower scioto last weekend and could not have been any more pleased. The combination of maneuverability and tracking makes me wonder what else one could want in a boat. Its not my first kayak, but it may be my last at this point. Other than weight, I have 0 complaints.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> I have a Coosa and I don't get the argument it doesn't do flat water well.


Don't have a Coosa, but I'll go out on a limb and guess that the lack of a good keel doesn't allow it to track as well as one designed to do that, like the 'Cuda.

Flatwater boats are designed for speed and tracking. If the Coosa hull was 'good enough' for flat water, why would anyone bother with more than one hull design?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

That is a very nice looking kayak. 

Im just waiting for my wife to give me the greenlight to drop over 1000$ on a new one. They are coming out with these things so fast that by the time I can get one Ill never be able to make up my mind. They are releasing a lot of sweet new designs every year and Im indecisive to begin with.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't have the wife's green light, have to come up with the money first, buy it, then come up with a story how I got it, normally I say it's a buddies boat, swookie owns my coosa, he can't store it where he lives, think I traded bubbagon for my canoe plus gear, the tarpon was my buddy daddy Dave's, lol. Just planted story with wife that I might be an old town social rep, get new boat in exchange for posting good reviews online, not sure she bought it yet.

The depth's men have to take to buy toys, lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Haha for a second I there I thought you were going to do the old, man up and do what you want thing.

My wife is a stay at home mom and grad student for now. I try to make sure everyone in the house gets what they need and want before I worry about myself. But we have everything we need now so once the kids are in school and she gets a job daddy is getting some wants!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The MX is a pretty good looking boat, and at 68 lbs it isn't anything use with SOT's aren't used to dealing with. I do like the tri-hull bottom, and from just a glance, it looks like it would be as stable as the Coosa. 

I would really like to see a company come up with a seat that you could sit side saddle and fish, and still give you the high/low feature. I know when I try to slide off in deeper water, my boys tend to get snagged if I don't watch it. 

As for the Coosa in open water, its not a really bad boat for it, but from paddling with guys who have the Rides, it is a lot slower, and doesn't have near the tracking of the boats built like that. It CANNN get the job done, I went 4 miles out in the Atlantic, but once the wind picked up, I sure did when .25-.5% of my power strokes were lost to bow sway. 

From my collection, there is not a boat that is going to do all very well, but there are enough boats out there that you can get one to do each type really well,


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Don't have a Coosa, but I'll go out on a limb and guess that the lack of a good keel doesn't allow it to track as well as one designed to do that, like the 'Cuda.
> 
> Flatwater boats are designed for speed and tracking. If the Coosa hull was 'good enough' for flat water, why would anyone bother with more than one hull design?


I must of worded my post poorly, I never meant my post to sound like I was comparing or saying the coosa was as good as a ride in flat water, merely that the coosa is probably better than people give it credit for.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I totally agree, the coosa works well on all waters, but really shines on moving water, not another boat designed for rivers. The new mx I'll reserve judgement until I can test it out, if it has the correct hull it just might be my next boat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I totally agree, the coosa works well on all waters, but really shines on moving water, not another boat designed for rivers. The new mx I'll reserve judgement until I can test it out, if it has the correct hull it just might be my next boat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I guess we are going to find out how it does on no water today...27 cfs...we doing this?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

From the video," What we wanted was to make a mixed water boat." Pass. 
Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes we are Neil! I brought two pairs of wading shoes, might wear out a pair today, lol. Getting ready to go to sons appointment, I'll ring you after and set time, thanks again for being cool about my last minute change of plans, hate being the guy who backs out last minute

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Where is my invite


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Should have asked earlier, Jedi ended up fishing with us, btw Jedi I have your cooler minus the red bull, it was awesome

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been crazy busy with a friends wedding and other stuff.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Stucky. We will have to go fishing soon so I can get my cooler back. I can probably ditch work in the middle of 
the week for and afternoon float. I will let u know how it shakes out.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds good

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> I can probably ditch work in the middle of
> the week for and afternoon float.


McDitto. I'm done with Chicago traveling. ITCHING to get out,


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know, don't need wading shoes, can drag kayak without getting your feet wet, pray for rain

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This popped up on my Google News page today. I haven't even read it yet.



> By John Holyoke, BDN Staff
> 
> Posted Oct. 03, 2013, at 11:56 a.m.
> ORONO, Maine  Luke LaBree has developed a little test designed to show tentative anglers exactly how stable the new Old Town Predator fishing kayak is.
> ...


http://bangordailynews.com/2013/10/...-predator-kayak-a-top-notch-fishing-platform/


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You're killing me smalls! 

Almost have the funds to purchase one, outdoor source in Arlington is a dealer, going to call and see if I can get one there asap

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I have to work Saturday. Got to pay for this kayak-smallie habit somehow...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I plan on selling mine and buying a MX over winter or spring. The more reviews their are they better they get. I really like the mx and want one more and more everyday.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I like it so far, but haven't seen the hull in action yet, it's no coosa, nothing on the market comes close yet for a pure down river boat, but I own one already, I'm looking to replace my two older sots, the tarpon(which is by design a terrible river boat, way too much keel, won't turn and worst of all the scupper design, creates weak spot, mine and several others have cracked, mine in three different place, junk) and my oldest sot.

What I'm looking for is boat that will come close to the coosa but does better in slow water, and I lend out kayak to my buddies and my son, want to be able to have 2 sots so I don't have to take the canoe. 

I can't find a local dealer in Ohio that has one, might just buy from Austin kayak, free to my house delivery and no sales tax

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> I can't find a local dealer in Ohio that has one, might just buy from Austin kayak, free to my house delivery and no sales tax
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Has anyone found a Ohio based dealer that has the MX? I really don't like the idea of spending that much $$ without touching, seeing and possibly test driving.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I dunno. Just looked hard at it.
It will be interesting to paddle, for sure.


----------

